# Slush Puppy Anyone?



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

As the Forum decided to give into the winter weather, i turned off the p.c and ventured outside with the camera, (and the OM) here's my best attempts:





































Happy Snow Day R.L.T!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

That is very nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Inspired by the cold weather, i stuck it in the freezer when i got home...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool pics

:groan:


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah N ICE! pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

noice :kewlpics:


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

that looks awesome!


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

nothing like draging out an old thread... rainy pics seem more suited today


----------

